# How many hours do you study per week?



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

I read the other post asking how many hours do you study per day during exams... and was wondering how many hours you study per week at university? My school recommends 40 hours a week if you're full time (or 10 hours per course). Do you set aside specific times to study or just do it when you feel like it?


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Less than 5, not counting the required reading and the time it takes me to write the papers. The required reading basically was studying for me, since I was in philosophy, sociology, psychology, etc. 

Well, I'm not in uni now but I've graduated.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

0 i don't go to school.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

On average I study about 30-35 hours a week.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The last option, because honestly, I am a failure as an academic student. I really only study what interests me.

I should work on that.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to study hard


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I actually wanted someone to make one of these polls - interesting results. 

I'm at uni full-time: I'm expected to do the pre-lecture reading and prepare for seminars. I'm also expected to review my notes and update them with my own research by following the recommended bibliography and finding my own books...
...I do none of that. I can honestly say that I studied A LOT more at school, especially during my final 2 years. I studied every single day, so I think I should be exempt from my studies this year. Still, I don't particularly feel behind. I've done fairly well so far.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Counting everything, attending lectures, reading, writing assignments, I think it counts up to about 30 hours per week. With much more hours during exam weeks and much less during the beginning of each semester.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Less than 5. I've always had a talent for procrastinating and still getting good grades in college.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Not enough, I don't even try it annoys me.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

i never study unless there's a test or something required. i do usually attend lectures if that counts though??


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I set out a schedule for myself at the beginning of each month to tell myself what readings I should be doing each day. It helps me stay on track and that way I don't have to deal with unexpected deadlines creeping up on me, or getting behind in readings. Seems to work well for me, I love planning and I do best when I know what's going on.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Nowhere near enough.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

slytherin said:


> I set out a schedule for myself at the beginning of each month to tell myself what readings I should be doing each day. It helps me stay on track and that way I don't have to deal with unexpected deadlines creeping up on me, or getting behind in readings. Seems to work well for me, I love planning and I do best when I know what's going on.


I should do that too, that's a good idea.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

It seems that we basically all need to study more -_-


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

And if i did ill probably forget the next hour.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe around six hours.. but there are weeks that i don't study at all


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Depends. Sometimes an hour sometime 9 or 10. If you consider paper writing studying than add more hours. As college has progressed I have learnt a few things, and in turn my studying time has dwindled substantially.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

A good 0 hours.
All books stay closed until the day before the first exam. I can't believe I succeeded all my exams last time...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Too hard. Probably 30+.Or at least 3-8 hours on most days of the week.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't study.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

1-2 hours a day.and only programming stuff.i study math and physics only 1 week before exam beacause they are compelety usless in software engneering/programming career


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

5-15 hours
Guessing around 9 hours/week
but im going to focus more on study after the summer break!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

OneLove21 said:


> Too hard. Probably 30+.Or at least 3-8 hours on most days of the week.


Same :sigh


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Same :sigh


Yeah, it's horrible and doesn't get any easier. There's never been a day or week that I've gone without studying..besides winter and summer breaks.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

slytherin said:


> I set out a schedule for myself at the beginning of each month to tell myself what readings I should be doing each day. It helps me stay on track and that way I don't have to deal with unexpected deadlines creeping up on me, or getting behind in readings. Seems to work well for me, I love planning and I do best when I know what's going on.


With a new month coming up, I am considering this. I have a homework app on my phone, but I neglect it sometimes during the week. I need to get better at scheduling upcoming assignments and deciding what meals that I want to cook throughout the week.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hm, I voted in this poll a while ago but apparently never posted. It varies. I don't study regularly; even assigned reading that I count as studying I binge complete at the last minute (i.e. right before the midterm or final exam). I have however studied for math before regular unit tests (about every other week), only because I am completely ****ty with numbers and mathematical concepts. Otherwise I don't study at all. I barely even do homework as it is.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

maybe 1-2 hours per week at best. I keep thinking that I have to study but I never get around to it.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I only study for the express purposes of writing an essay or preparing for an assessed seminar. So it varies: some weeks 0 hours, others a good 10-15.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Um... I only study 10 minutes before class starts. So... yeah.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Last two years basically less than five hours a week, but now that I'm taking an extra course this semester I had to rev up the engine a little bit, so I'd say 15-20 hours a week now (it varies per week, but that's an average). It's rewarding, but I don't know how long I'll be able to endure it.

PS: this is for university btw. in high school I studied a grand total of zero hours a week and played video games every evening


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Studying? What's that? Are you referring to the times when I write my essays ten minutes before class? 

Kidding. I study maybe a half hour per class, everyday.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I don't know how you all in university get away with studying so little. I would think you would be failing all your classes with less than 10 hours of study a week.


The lowest grade I got this year was a B in my Middle Ages class, and I NEVER study.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

It really depends on the week and what work I get. It usually feels like all of my professors decide to give us assignments at the exact same time. I put 5-15 though, and I think that's pretty accurate with some weeks being near five and some near fifteen. Last week I did almost nothing but go to class and study because it was a tough week.


----------



## prehistoric (Jul 17, 2013)

I put in too much hours sometimes, especially when i need to cram. What i've been trying to do lately is stick to certain hours, as my schedule never goes to plan. At the very least i've put in 15-20 hours (including weekends). Sometimes i wish my life was more than just studying. I get no satisfaction out of this.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Studying implies that I have the capacity to sit down and concentrate for a period of time superior to 10 minutes.

I haven't had the ability to do so in many, many years.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Embarrassingly few. Like, maybe 2 hours a week on average. Unless I have an essay due, when it'll suddenly be like 14. I'm looking at the replies in this thread hoping they'll inspire me.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Studying implies that I have the capacity to sit down and concentrate for a period of time superior to 10 minutes.
> 
> I haven't had the ability to do so in many, many years.


This, too.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

In grad school I was pulling like 35 hours a week.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I feel exhausted. I feel like I've been studying all day for the past week. I'm taking a break today but I have another test on Thursday morning. Have lots of other homework to do before then to. Thinking about dropping out lately. I wish I'd picked an easier major.


----------



## Tomorrow Never Knows (Mar 31, 2014)

Around 15 hours, depends on how my head is feeling at the time.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I've done little the past month, but at the beginning of the year I studied everyday (and enjoyed it). I don't like these swings. Sigh...


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

usually 10-20 hrs a week. If its a test week more. Im pretty good about retaining information through lectures and taking notes to jog that memory.


----------



## etude (Aug 25, 2013)

i'm not an effective studier/time manager. i probably study at least 4 hours/day, and more on weekends.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

I study when I need to, but when that happens, I guess I go about 1-2 weeks without having to study anything, then one weekend I'll have to spend about 20 hours doing nothing but studying. I'm not counting homework, just studying for exams. But I don't go to a lot of my classes and just show up for tests so I have a lot of self-teaching to do.


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

If I'm not working, eating, sleeping, exercising, I'm prolly studying. Life of an engineering student


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't study at all. I don't even bring pencils or paper to class and rarely even go. Still manage to get average grades, though.

With that being said, I DO NOT neglect my education. Schooling =/= education. I am a self-educated man.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a straight A student and I don't study much. Only before a test. I'm insanely efficient lol. WORK SMART NOT HARD.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably 15-20 hours outside of class. Each homework set takes about 5 hours to complete, lectures that I have to watch at home, and a bunch of other stuff. T_T


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Are you in high school still?


I'm in graduate school getting a PhD.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> What are you getting your Ph.D. in?


Evolutionary Biology and Ecology


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> OK, I can't think of a reason why you can just wait until the last minute to study and still do well in a Ph.D. program, unless you are a genius. What was your SAT or GRE score?


Lol. I have no clue. Nothing spectacular. They don't measure anything valuable anyway.

The thread is getting derailed! Just send me a PM if you have more questions.


----------



## Partridge (Jan 11, 2014)

We all have to work hard at one point or another, often in different areas. Hours studied isn't necessarily indicative of how hard a person works in general.

I estimate at 15 hours a week, but time seems to fly when I'm doing math homework compared to writing papers.


----------



## avatarvszelda (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello!

I don't really study. I was lucky I guess. Though, if you count the time I put in on homework, then that time shoots up to 50-60 hours a week. I am an art major, and I LITERALLY draw/paint/sculpt/blow glass 24/7. But I have never had to study for history or math or anything like that :/


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Dear God, I envy you "less than 5"s. I feel like I'm just a stupid and slow person. I need to put in a good 20 or so just for Calculus. 

The result? An average grade.


----------



## yin97825 (Apr 20, 2013)

0 hours if no tests/exams. otherwise, 40+
(I assume time spent on homework is not counted here o.o)


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so glad I was with the majority lol! I still get A's and B's though. Then again, I'm not taking incredibly hard classes soo...


----------



## Mattxu (May 9, 2014)

Nowhere near enough


----------



## jjj21 (Feb 24, 2012)

Back when I was in college, I spent 90% of my time outside the classroom studying. So that's about 30-40 hours per week. On the weekends, I studied from around 9-10am to around 8-9pm. I had very little time for fun and I had almost no social life. I had a high GPA, though, so it was worth it.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Mattxu said:


> Nowhere near enough


 +1.


----------

